# bedrock607 full restore and repair



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

So here is the begining of my 607.I bought the plane body with no parts and a cracked cheek right down to the mouth.So I welded it milled down the weld then filed down the weld.Iam waiting to get the rest of the parts,I got the froger staurday,I am filing all machined surfaces as close to flat as I can and yes it does help None of my planes chatter has much has they do when they are not tuned as much as possible. Ill post more pics as it gets closer to it done.O I got plenty or penatration as you can from the pics 
[]


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Also iam in jersey,I hope my tool collection doesnt get wrecked but thats second to my family


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am in eastern PA, and expecting Sandy to pass very close.

This casting was in bad shape.

You have a lot of work ahead. Looking forward to the progress and pictures. This will be a nice plane when you are finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

The only bad spot was the crack,But I welled it right and I mixed the puddle well and fast cast iron can be trickey also does have alot of rust iam goin to sand blast as soon as i can and put a coat of engine enamal ,its just like the org.japening
be safe man hope all stays well


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cms1983 said:


> The only bad spot was the crack,But I welled it right and I mixed the puddle well and fast cast iron can be trickey also does have alot of rust iam goin to sand blast as soon as i can and put a coat of engine enamal ,its just like the org.japening
> be safe man hope all stays well


 Hi, I just realized that you wielded this. I have a cracked No.3 and was wondering if it would be reasonable for me to do try to repair it or not. I’ve never wielded cast iron before and not sure if I’ll mess it up or not.










What do you think, would it be worth my while or should I just buy another one? It does not have a name on it and just says No3 so I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

can I see a pic of the sole?If you know how to weld its worth it.But cast can be tricky,make a light v were your crack runs on one side only!Dial you welder med low heat 16 and were you would put your your speed at that temp, you want to be higher in speed start from the middle of the weld work down then from middle again up.then the same on the other side,just dont v out the inside of the crack if you do you will blow out you cast iron.But when you are all ready take a propane torch to the spot you will weld make the cast hot to the touch maybe 1 min or so that way you get good pentatrion you got to move pretty fast that way you dont blow out the cast,but still slow enough to mix you puddle good.do test bead ona piece thats the same thickness,with your welder on the same settings for the plane, if your test mixes good then you should be. good now the older the tool the better see they used more iron in the cast iron then they do later in time,if its not real old it could be not all iron tends to be a mixing pot of metals.but if wanna try it it maybe a good practice plane for maybe another one.the 605 you had fall could have been in the same boat,


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cms1983 said:


> can I see a pic of the sole?


 Thanks, I'm not real familiar with plane terms so I'm not sure what the sole is. I cleaned it up a little so it can be seen better and added a top view.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you have welded before you should have no problem.The sole is the bottom of the plane,my planes crack went to the mouth to,I left that alone on the count its so thin,but if you penetrate good it should be ok.If you dont use the plane because of the crack and you are going to weld it,you have nothing to lose but time.I often look for the higher priced planes that are broking and can be fixed to save the tool and save my ear from my ol'lady


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

The 607 is done I sandblasted the body I redid the japaning.I also just got a 604 1/2,I got it cheap cause it was cracked.I blasted that after I welded it at the same time as the 607 this friday while it was warm.I took the lever cap,tote and handle off the 604 1/2.They are roosewood not the resin handles,they are just really dark.Ill post the 604 1/2 next.[]


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

[] lets try the pics again


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Well done. Very nice restoration. :thumbsup:

I love the lines of the flat top bedrock's.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you.I love the flat tops to they look great.I also have a 605 and 604 1/2 I just posted to.I just gota get the rest of the parts.The 605 has the bedrock lever cap.Id like to get bedrock lever caps for the other ones.I am also working on a chaplin block plane,its a cool little plane.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, it’s magnificent and a really great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Great job and great looking plane!!


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you all.I try to keep the original japaning but it was to far gone maybe 40% left.So I had to do it


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Heres the ol gal in action.Cant complain with shavings like that!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job


----------

